# Consumo de la batería del coche apagado



## Melghost (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola.

       ¿Alguien sabe si es normal que, sin meter la llave siquiera, tenga un consumo de casi 200 mA en la batería del coche? Se trata de un FIAT Punto de gasolina. He probado quitando fusibles y el problema (si es que lo hay) estaría en los instrumentos/luces del salpicadero. Si alguien me asegura que este consumo es normal, me evito tener que desmontarlo y buscar fantasmas.

       El coche no tiene ningún extra, tiene sólo el equipamiento de serie, que incluye el auto-radio y el aire acondicionado, y por supuesto he medido el consumo sin accionarlos.

Gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2013)

Amigo, deberas desvincular la alimentacion por etapas, o quitar fusibles por pasos,  pues el consumo deberia ser practicamente despreciable.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 13, 2013)

Hay algunas cosas que siempre funcionan aunque quites el contacto, no se si eso está en los valores normales, me parece demasiado pero no te lo puedo asegurar.

La radio tiene para mantener las memorias etc eso podrían ser 5mA como mucho muchísimo
El receptor del mando a distancia de las puertas y algo mas... me imagino que como mucho 20 o 50mA en total tirando muy por lo alto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2013)

La radio consume , la alarma también , la compu del coche también lo hace ; pero me parece que 200 mA es mucho ¿no?


----------



## Melghost (Mar 13, 2013)

Sí, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es un coche muy sencillito, sin alarma ni compu


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 13, 2013)

200mA en un coche lo consideraria dentro de la tolerancia, pero rascandole al limite superior... considerando que los consumos pueden estar en el orden de las decenas de amperios....

Si el coche ya tiene varios años puede deberse a algun corto entre cables... pero encontrarlo va a estar complejo...


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 13, 2013)

> el problema (si es que lo hay) estaría en los instrumentos/luces del salpicadero.


prueba sacando el fusible del tablero, a ver si sigue el el consumo.
si el tablero el velocimetro o el rpm son electronicos puede que sea por ahi el tema
dime que auto es(año y modelo) a ver si te consiguo el circuito


----------



## hhrr (Mar 13, 2013)

No es por criticar la marca del coche....pero siendo el coche Fiat...............


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 13, 2013)

Pasate por aquí y sigue el circuito.
http://www.cocheargentino.com.ar/varios/circuitos.htm
además con ver tu comentario me vi en la tarea de analizar mi coche y vi que solo en autoradio usa 50mA para el circuito de reloj, detector de luces de encendido, y control remoto, me parecía un poco alto hasta que me dio por medir la corriente del nissan centra supersaloon de mi hermana y con los circuitos originales hasta el radio de fabrica mide 240mA, ya se por que cuando ella se va de viaje por mas de 4 dias le desconecta la batería, luego me dio por ver el manual de usuario del coche y no es gratis que recomienden desconectar la bateria cuando no lo uses por mucho tiempo.
200mA para una batería de coche que puede soportar cargas continuas de mas de 45A por un buen tiempo no es mucho pero tanto va el cantaro al agua que al final se romp... descarga.
no importa que sea Fiat, Nissan, Mitsubishi o Kia, sucede lo mismo para la gran mayoría de coches.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 13, 2013)

Un amigo mecánico siempre decía "si, si a tiat i voràs"


----------



## pigma (Mar 13, 2013)

Y porque empezaste a medir el consumo? se te descarga la bateria? a veces los "stereos" salen muy corrientes y consumen mucha corriente en reposo. Prueba el amperaje en serie y no con amperimetro de gancho ya que a veces es muy engañoso.


----------



## Melghost (Mar 14, 2013)

Sí, medí el consumo con el amperímetro en serie. Es el coche de mi mujer y lo utilizamos muy poco; puede pasarse varias semanas quieto y casi siempre tengo que poner la batería a cargar el día anterior porque cuando vamos a cogerlo ya no arranca.

Creo que buscaré el fallo, y si veo que efectivamente es un consumo normal quizás me invente algún sistema para cortar la alimentación totalmente cuando quite el contacto. No me importa perder la hora del reloj si el coche arranca cuando lo necesite (o incluso podría aislar el reloj y alimentarlo siempre). Ya veré.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Melghost (Mar 21, 2013)

Bueno, pues finalmente fijé el amperímetro para observarlo mientras localizaba la avería y descubrí que el consumo de 200 mA se produce sólo durante un rato al principio de conectar la batería. Después hay algunas oscilaciones hasta que finalmente se estabiliza en 14 mA, lo cual parece más razonable. Seguramente, entre que se cargan condensadores, se inicializan cosas, etc, el consumo es mayor.

Por tanto, falsa alarma. La baja duración de la batería se debe a que está en mal estado.

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------

